# How often does an 11 week old eat?



## Valid28 (Mar 4, 2007)

My 11week old son nurses all the time. He nurses it seems at least once an hour while he is awake. He also wants the breast when he is sleepy in order to fall asleep. Some times he wants me to lie next to him or he won't stay sleep. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

That all sounds normal to me. Has he always been this way or is the wanting to nurse every hour something new? He's the right age for a growth spurt and he could be starting one. My kids nursed every 1-2ish hours during the day but when they were in a growth spurt, it was every hour or more.


----------



## CoBabyMaker (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds pretty normal to me! Like the PP said, if it's not what he has been doing it may just be a growth spurt. I found that learning to nurse in a sling or carrier made my life easier since DD was always a frequent nurser.







If nursing meant I always had to find a place to sit and camp out I think I would have lost my mind.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Totally normal behavior! They don't tell you that in the baby books though, but some kids just need pretty constant physical contact...


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Why in the world would you think you are doing something wrong? Pretty much every breastfed baby needs to nurse almost constantly most of the whole first year. Both breast and bottle fed babies usually need to suck themselves to sleep. And of course your baby wants you with him even when he's asleep! He loves you and you are the world to him.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine will nurse pretty often at home. Have you noticed he nurses less if you are out and about, doing something interesting and distracting? I thik my LO eats when he gets bored, just like his mommy! lol. I notice if I do more with him he nurses a little less often. If it's hot where you are he may be thirsty. But it all sounds normal to me


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I wanted to add that it won't always be this way. Once he's through the growth spurt part, he'll start to space out his feedings a bit. As for the sleeping thing, you could try waiting until he's in a deep sleep before getting up/putting him down and he might not stir as easily.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

11 weeks is pretty young still and it is often normal for babes to want constant contact. You want to be sure that you are following feeding cues. If your babe is fussy but not exhibiting feeding cues, than you may try other methods of soothing. You may try the moby wrap and take some walks to help sooth your babe with closeness. Another suggestion that may help sooth your babe is to sit on a large exercise ball and cradle your babe in your arms while slightly bouncing...that can really help calm a babe.

If your babe is throwing feeding cues, than I would continue feeding on demand and watching weight gain and urine/poop diapers. If you have further concerns, I would see a IBCLC.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

You're not doing anything wrong! That kind of nursing pattern, with frequent feedings, and baby wanting to be in close physical contact nearly all the time, is normal, natural, and expected. There are some nursing babies who follow routines that more closely resemble bottlefed babies-- long full feeds every three or four hours-- but they're really not the norm.

Breastfeeding is about so much more than food at this age. Baby has only been in the world such a short time. The world is huge and often overwhelming, and your body and your breasts are home to baby. They are comfort and security and safety, as close as baby can get to being back in the perfect womb environment. There is a complicated hormonal interaction between you and baby that occurs when baby nurses, and it feels wonderful to baby, and promotes sleep. It also serves to keep your prolactin levels high, when baby feeds very often, so that you develop over time a full milk supply.

If you really feel like you need a break, I've had good luck slipping away after nursing mine to sleep when I swaddle them tightly, lie them on their sides, and put rolled up blankets (tape them to make them stay rolled safely) behind baby's back and against baby's belly. Then lie down to nurse, and when you slip away, the blankets help baby to feel like somebody is still there. You have to wait until baby has reach the stage of limp, deep sleep, when you can slide the nipple out easily.

It might be a little early for that, though-- newborns have different sleep patterns. Give it some time!

Learning to nurse with baby in a carrier or sling can make a huge difference. It gets your hands free, so you can carry on your normal activities while baby continues to feel safe, happy, and secure close to your body. Baby can fall asleep in there and sleep close to you, which is what baby wants, but you're not tied to the bed for that time. I would really recommend trying it. It can take patience to learn how to do it, but it's a lifesaver. My kids often spent entire days in there, only coming out to have their diapers changed, in the first five months or so.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

This sounds just like my DD at 11 weeks, esp when she was in a growth spurt. She nurses less frequently now because of more alertness and interaction with the world, but does heavy morning and afternoon cluster feeding around naptime.


----------

